# NEC 2014 vs NEC 2011



## jdscottPE (Apr 4, 2015)

Before the late NCEES announcement that the April 2015 exam would be based on the 2014 NEC, I had prepared using the 2011 NEC handbook which is what I also use at work. I have it all tabbed up and I'm quick with it.

I have a copy of the NEC 2014 in my box for the exam as well, but it's not marked.

What is the risk of not spending time in the 2014? Anyone have any good resources on the changes in the code?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 4, 2015)

I would tend to think that if you use the code at work, then you would be ok. People that haven't had a lot of exposure to it would probably struggle. That's just my 2 cents at least.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 6, 2015)

Personally, I would continue just using the 2011 code. Nothing significant changed in my opinion. All the practice problems from the NCEES, Spin-up, and CI reference the 2011 code and they are the same article numbers and answers as the 2014 code.


----------



## PEoct (Apr 6, 2015)

me to i am also sticking to 2011 although i do have 2014 version , but i am so use to 2011 and so well tabbed i am not going to do the same for new book


----------



## PEoct (Apr 6, 2015)

Kovz said:


> Personally, I would continue just using the 2011 code. Nothing significant changed in my opinion. All the practice problems from the NCEES, Spin-up, and CI reference the 2011 code and they are the same article numbers and answers as the 2014 code.


Kovz did u compared the two books, i did not even open the 2014 version,,,,, have u made any comparison ???


----------



## Kovz (Apr 6, 2015)

PEoct said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would continue just using the 2011 code. Nothing significant changed in my opinion. All the practice problems from the NCEES, Spin-up, and CI reference the 2011 code and they are the same article numbers and answers as the 2014 code.
> ...




I've been using the 2014 code the whole time I've been studying since August 2014. There hasn't been once instance where I got the answer wrong because of the difference in the code year when working 2011 practice problems.

I've used the 2008 and 2011 code books at work and not much has changed between the editions. That's just from my personal experience when using them at work.


----------



## JB66money (Apr 6, 2015)

The different NEC editions are for the most part arranged in the same order. However there may be some additions to some existing rules or standards or slight changes in conductor ratings. Although if you know how to nogotiate your way around the 2011 NEC edition you should be able to do the same in the 2014 edition. I would sugest that when you all are practicing solving problems use both NEC 2011 &amp; 2014 edtions to look up things just to be on the safe side so that you will where to look up things in the 2014 edition as well.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 6, 2015)

I actually went to a code update class and the speaker said the main changes he saw in the code were related to additional arc fault &amp; gfci circuits in dwellings.


----------



## jdscottPE (Apr 6, 2015)

This was helpful (if it's accurate).

http://www.pprbd.org/codes/2014_NEC_Highlights.pdf


----------

